

Is it ok to crawl and download all of Wikipedia content? - akarambir
http://www.quora.com/Wikipedia/Will-it-be-OK-if-I-want-to-crawl-and-copy-all-of-Wikipedia-Content-and-Use-it-for-a-Non-Profitable-purpose

======
tokenadult
The answers are correct as to Wikipedia's licensing and its practices about
mass downloads and spidering. But the more important question is why anyone
would trust a lot of the information on Wikipedia, which is still chock full
of systematic bias and amateur editing errors in its articles on many
subjects. (I write this as a Wikipedian, who was formally trained in research
in two noncognate languages before Wikipedia ever existed.)

